# Worried 15 month old sleeps too much



## mwaah

Hi mummies

My little boy has always been a really good sleeper and slept through since 5 days old ( I'm really lucky).
He is 15 months old now and his naps are getting longer not shorter. He goes to bed at 7pm, wakes at 9am then naps for 3-4 hours after lunch. It feels like he is a asleep all the time. Is this normal or should I worry?

Thank you for any advice ladies xxx


----------



## onlyme

He sounds similar to my son who is almost 2 now and has always slept a lot. As long as he's alert when awake and eating a balanced diet then I wouldn't worry just enjoy the spare time you get while it lasts!


----------



## Fredapain

No advice, but just wanted to say that my 14 month, since dropping his morning nap, now has a 3 hour nap after lunch. Sometimes I wake him otherwise I think he'd go on forever..lol


----------



## oct-bump

onlyme said:


> He sounds similar to my son who is almost 2 now and has always slept a lot. As long as he's alert when awake and eating a balanced diet then I wouldn't worry just enjoy the spare time you get while it lasts!

^^Same as my LO. She is a great sleeper. I remember her longest stretch of sleeping was 14 hours!!! And that was around your LOs age. When my LO sleeps extra long, I put it down to she needs to rest her mind because she is learning so much. Some kids just require more sleep.


----------



## fluffpuffin

Has he recently started walking / crawling / climbing? I found since Isla got more mobile and started running around more the more she needed her nap and she can easily nap for 2 1/2 hours, sometimes longer. I think some toddlers just need the extra sleep. I wouldn't worry. Put your feet up ;)


----------



## mwaah

Thanks ladies.

He is perfect when he is awake and eats loads. He has just started walikng and has always been really active. Maybe I'll just enjoy it then. Thank you xxx


----------

